# colt diamondback 22



## Ron808 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a colt diamondback 22 cal purchased new in the 1970s It came with Pachmyr grips.
I heard rumors that these grips are not original and therefore the gun has lesser value. Is this true?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

If you have the original box, it may show a notation about optional grips on the end flap. Also, if you have the gun "lettered" (order a letter from the Colt factory, which describes the gun's configuration as it left the factory) it may list optional factory grips being added. I have seen at least a few new Colt handguns with Pachmayr grips that had the Colt "dancing pony" medallions on the side, so I do believe there was such an option for some models. For a collector, though, you have to have something to "prove" the grips are factory options vs. user- or dealer-installed.

Almost everyone likes the "look" of the factory wood Colt revolver grips, but most people I know that have shot with them, dislike how they feel in the hand, especially in the harder-kicking calibers. I'm a big fan of functional rubber grips; I know they often look like crap compared to nice wood grips, but I'm generally a "function over form" kinda guy.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

the diamondback was available with pachmayr presentation grips with finger grooves.


----------

